# Ways to make snowblowing more enjoyable



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know that there are probably some things that you guys do that help to make snowblowing more enjoyable. For those of us that are outside for quite a while with the need to blow off a larger driveway there is definitely a need to make the time go by smoothly.
My contribution to this thread is that over the summer I moved my WIFI router into a position that is more central to my house which then covers my entire driveway with WIFI signal. Now I can listen to internet radio (I prefer Pandora radio) while I am blowing off the driveway.
I also invested in some sturdy over the ear headphones instead of using the earbuds. I figure that I can enjoy some tunes, and keep my ears warm at the same time!

Any other ideas that you guys would like to share for making this season of snowblowing more enjoyable?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

We both have Honda 928's that is enjoyment enough for me , watching the neighbors drool with envy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

* " watching the neighbors drool with envy.  "*
*and struggle with a shovel *


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My enjoyment comes from helping out the Hondas 928 owners once I'm done opening mine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ideally, what would make snowblowing more enjoyable for me would be to look out and see the neighbor had already done my sidewalk and driveway for me. But, it's usually the other way around. I usually do all the neighbor's walks for them.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I use a cheap MP3 player with ear buds and an old pair of shooting ear muffs over them. It works great, most of the time I listen to Led Zeppelin or Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate the winter, I hate the cold, but I love to blow snow.That's enjoyment enough. Just me and my old Sears Murray '66.
Sid


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

The roar of the blower with nobody telling me what to do 
= peaceful.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't hear my wife when I'm out blowing snow. A 2 hour job takes me 4.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the joy I get out of this is putting all the snow from the houses that I do. and putting that snow in the yard/drive way of the neighbor I can not stand.. which in turn requires him to have the plow truck from his work come bail him out.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't hate my neighbour south of me but we have mostly prevaling north, north west winds and he always waits until I'm done clearing my driveway before clearing his. He's an understanding fellow and if he needs to leave at 8 he will call me at 6 and ask if I would open my driveway early first so he doesn't have to do his twice. His driveway is over 200 feet away from mine. But he knows I own a Yamaha, he only has an HS928. lol
He used to own a Craftsman 12/30 and thought he'd do one better on me when he got a good deal on a Honda. He still walks with his tail between his legs to this day. The neighbor across the street from him both a YS928 to make things even worse.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> I don't hate my neighbour south of me but we have mostly prevaling north, north west winds and he always waits until I'm done clearing my driveway before clearing his. He's an understanding fellow and if he needs to leave at 8 he will call me at 6 and ask if I would open my driveway early first so he doesn't have to do his twice. His driveway is over 200 feet away from mine. But he knows I own a Yamaha, he only has an HS928. lol
> He used to own a Craftsman 12/30 and thought he'd do one better on me when he got a good deal on a Honda. He still walks with his tail between his legs to this day. The neighbor across the street from him both a YS928 to make things even worse.


Those Hondas are terrible machines, I "walk with my tail between my legs" ever since I bought mine


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

I look forward to helping out my old neighbor across from me who has for the last 4 years been fantastic he's there come dusk or dawn to clear my driveway so we can get in and out when going to and from work.
he's retired and is in late sixties, early seventy's doesn't want nothing i offer to buy the gas buy him his favorite beer but never accepts a thing, he even helps me clear snow from my roof then he'll blow it all away.
so i really look forward to helping him with my new machine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Those Hondas are terrible machines, I "walk with my tail between my legs" ever since I bought mine


My neighbout south of me had his transmission repaired the third year after he bought it just passed the warranty. They split the cost they said 50/50 at $400 and he was happy with that. The second time the same gear split in the same transmission it cost him $800 two years later. I don't have to tell you how pissed he was but he still swears it's the best snowblower on this earth. He might change his mine after he sees my YT624 at work this winter. I will make sure I go help him out every chance I get.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

This is how I make my snow throwing more enjoyable............... 

I know that I am as ANAL AS THE DAY IS LONG about my machine, but it is not because I am a winter lover or a sno thro lover. It is only to make my dreadful job of clearing snow the easiest that I can make it. The first words out of my mouth when I am dome clearing is (usually), SOAB..... now this ([email protected]#$%^&T) is going to be around for the next 4-5 months and everything is going to get [email protected]#$%^TED up. 

Hate it!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty hard to argue with going south for those of us that can afford it. Personally I've done both and I'd rather stay here and deal with a half a dozen snowstorms than deal with the southern culture. No offence meant. On sunny winters day it is as nice here taking a walk than in west hollywood for example. Mind you a jacket is necessary here.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I can't hear my wife when I'm out blowing snow. A 2 hour job takes me 4.


+1.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

dbcooper said:


> The roar of the blower with nobody telling me what to do
> = peaceful.


yuppers.. and when the neighbours are away.. i even give myself the luxury of going out way late.. something about a midnight run..


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Gotta love those midnight runs! You make me want snow now. lol **** you!!!!!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oops I meant dang or darn you lol


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> I can't hear my wife when I'm out blowing snow. A 2 hour job takes me 4.


I can't hear my wife over the four kids.... I'm surprised she doesn't tie a rope around my waist to pull me pack into the house sometimes...


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I just like to hear the sound of the engine a little low, and hear it load up and toss a ton of snow. I get bundled up with bib overalls and part of the fun is going back in to a hot wood stove nice and dry.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Snow blowers are enjoyable.... period


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I really wish I could share these posted sentiments... I still see it as right up there with cleaning out stalls. I'd much rather bring a snowblower back to life than operate it. My apologies to those of you who enjoy it.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

I enjoy helping out my neighbors...two of them are cops with big families and one is a retired teacher...and two others are just hard working folk...I enjoy taking my tractor out and clearing their driveways after a heavy snow because I enjoy the "seat time" and the feeling of doing something for others. I never expect anything in return but I was given $150 in gas and gift cards this spring...and I feel sorry for you guys who say you like to get away from your wife griping at you...my GF never does that...in fact she helps push snow sometimes...the pic shows her moving dirt but she can move snow too...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JDgreen227 said:


> ... I feel sorry for you guys who say you like to get away from your wife griping at you...my GF never does that...in fact she helps push snow sometimes......


You have a good one. I do too. My wife never gripes. She should though. I give her plenty of reasons. She's a good one and I'm happy she's in my life.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh the wife never gripes, that I know of. I just know that I can't hear her over the kids.

I enjoy the time to put on a set of work-tunes, and listen to the local sports station.


----------

